# SimCity DW Region (Europe West 1)



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Morning guys,

Just wondering who still playing as i've got a good city going working on making tvs processes etc and have just started on the Int Airport (great works).

Allan and William are in the region(although not been on in a while) and have 2 citys each but there is still plenty of space(10+ slots) 

Tom.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll be back on in the next day or two got sidetracked with borderlands 2 and gears of war judgement. My 2 cities in the region are doing ok at the moment although I have a crime problem even though I have 2 police stations and a police HQ also have traffic issues lol


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll be back on tonight or tomorrow just got stuff going on just now taking my time up


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah sound. 

Allan ill try send some coppers your way. I had a big problem so have a massive force helicopters to boot.

Hope it sorts it self out will.

what sort of income you guys got im selling loads of stuff on the market but my profit/loss is now only like 1k when it used to be 10k +


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

One city is going really well making loads off the recycling plants but the other I was trying to get enough profit from selling processors to be able to buld tv's for the arcology I'm building but never managed. Its now losing money so I need to do something with it.

How did you manage to get enough sales to get the tv factory built?


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Im still workong on the tvs getting close but thats why im buiding int airport I need more tourists and sales shipping. I have a massive events stadium and some attraxtions but they mage huge losses so closed them for now. Has anyone got any good casino revenue?


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

I really do need to get this game looks and sounds great, ill come join you guy's when i get it and help out best i can


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Tom_the_great said:


> Im still workong on the tvs getting close but thats why im buiding int airport I need more tourists and sales shipping. I have a massive events stadium and some attraxtions but they mage huge losses so closed them for now. Has anyone got any good casino revenue?


I did on a city I had in the other DW region but it was all low/mid wealth stuff. Certainly helped to balance the books.

I've got rail freight in both my cities and it says its supposed to help you get cheaper goods but its no cheaper than road, the only saving might be running cost


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Haha ive just found out another reason im struggling... when on region view apre tly im noy connected by road !!! Can't send poloce fire or any thing(off to do research)


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah some cities in a region are only linked by rail or sea not by road


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

ive started a second city. more connections the better  sucks having no cash again haha. 

The int airport is on the build needs some oil that i dont have ??


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Shame I can't get into the west 1 server still? Try sending an invite to the zone or maybe another server?


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah i had trouble gettin in i just left my pc running trying to join while i had my tea (ie keep clicking) got in eventually. now i just never leave so much easier.

Ps ill try send you invite the problem is you dont always get the invites untill your on the server.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guy's, traded it some of my xbox games i dont play and got simcity free. how do i find the server am going on now??


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

when you start up youll be asked to pick a server i think we are all on or trying to get on Europe West 1 (it may be full) but as mentioned above just keep trying once your in your in. i dont see the need to leave.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

think it got in just need to find the region, whats it called again? my username is Jammy CJ

Edit: freind request sent tom


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Tom_the_great said:


> ive started a second city. more connections the better  sucks having no cash again haha.
> 
> The int airport is on the build needs some oil that i dont have ??


I've got one city losing 40k but my trading is keeping me afloat. My only suggestion for the oil is to build a storage depot and import it. I'm selling off lots of stuff until my bank account recovers then use it locally for a bit and so on.

I've had a right nightmare tonight though, twice my city crashed first time came back ok. Second time it rolled back, switched to my other city came back again and it was fine?! Other issue has been that I've been trying to buy in metal for use in my arcology the level was up to around 2500 and now its back to 900


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

CJ1985 said:


> think it got in just need to find the region, whats it called again? my username is Jammy CJ
> 
> Edit: freind request sent tom


Ive added you Jam, i think you need to be on the EW1 server before you can get invited but i have sent it. when you get on if im on just send me a pm.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Will_G said:


> I've got one city losing 40k but my trading is keeping me afloat. My only suggestion for the oil is to build a storage depot and import it. I'm selling off lots of stuff until my bank account recovers then use it locally for a bit and so on.
> 
> I've had a right nightmare tonight though, twice my city crashed first time came back ok. Second time it rolled back, switched to my other city came back again and it was fine?! Other issue has been that I've been trying to buy in metal for use in my arcology the level was up to around 2500 and now its back to 900


I had a very scary moment last night city 1 (yorkshire cliffs) went down hill big time had to shut down loads of services and get it back up now tho its making 14k income and selling processors like there goiing out of fashion.

to the point ive started another city (toms world) with a nice starting profit of 1.6m to help kick start so fingers crossed it goes well haha.

one question my new city cannot seem to help on any great works weather it be my airport or yours its asif there not there?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I cant see the airport you've made either. I think although the region is quite big its still classed almost as 4 smaller regions or so certain cities are linked to certain great works. I finally got all the metal delivered in stage 1 of the build so only needed to send tv's but as below its all went wrong

I've had an absolute mare tonight, disaster of a giant lizard walking across my city which took out one of my nuclear reactors so I've now got fallout everywhere. Tried exiting and going back in but nope it remembered it happening. Played for another hour or so then got the message about my city being out of sync so I have to either rollback or abandon and now when I try it says it cannot load the city so I may have lost it all FFS. Going to leave it til the morning but if its still the same then I wont be on for a while as there is no point in putting in hours for it to be wrecked.

I cant even get in my second city now so no idea whats going on.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Will_G said:


> Yeah I cant see the airport you've made either. I think although the region is quite big its still classed almost as 4 smaller regions or so certain cities are linked to certain great works. I finally got all the metal delivered in stage 1 of the build so only needed to send tv's but as below its all went wrong
> 
> I've had an absolute mare tonight, disaster of a giant lizard walking across my city which took out one of my nuclear reactors so I've now got fallout everywhere. Tried exiting and going back in but nope it remembered it happening. Played for another hour or so then got the message about my city being out of sync so I have to either rollback or abandon and now when I try it says it cannot load the city so I may have lost it all FFS. Going to leave it til the morning but if its still the same then I wont be on for a while as there is no point in putting in hours for it to be wrecked.
> 
> I cant even get in my second city now so no idea whats going on.


Well thats rubbish bud. I went on your citys this morning and both still going no blow ups so fingers crossed. Although it could be false hope as I gifted my other city some money and its not come through yet so the sync issue is still there. May come back later today see if all is back to normal.

Im currently working on buying in oil to send to great works but seems to take for ever


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally! im in europe west 1 whats the zone called?


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

im just waiting on my new laptop !


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Tom_the_great said:


> Well thats rubbish bud. I went on your citys this morning and both still going no blow ups so fingers crossed. Although it could be false hope as I gifted my other city some money and its not come through yet so the sync issue is still there. May come back later today see if all is back to normal.
> 
> Im currently working on buying in oil to send to great works but seems to take for ever


What I recommend for the cash is go back to the zone sending the money go to region view and speed up play. You'll see a car with a simoleon car leave from the city you're gifting to drive to your city and then drive back. Then go to the city you gifted it to and do exactly the same and once the car gets back the money should be there


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Jarw101 said:


> Finally! im in europe west 1 whats the zone called?


It's called DW Sim City someone will need to invite you in. What's your username again?


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

jarw102


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Haha welcome too aint got a clue  if you need anything give me a shout. 

Still no money stupid game. Ill send some more wont take too long. Will have your citys come back ok ??


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got one back but the other still doesnt work and that was my best city. Over 3 million simoleons and had managed to progress with the electronics quite well. My other city is now struggling so I think I'm going to have to start a third one in case my other city never comes back.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

my city doing ok but need power tried to claim the abandoned city near mine and say i need inviting to the game.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

CJ1985 said:


> my city doing ok but need power tried to claim the abandoned city near mine and say i need inviting to the game.


i wouldnt claim that city as its had a meltdown its more hassel right now. if you have one city earning millions it may be worth a look but it wont make any money for while.

ill send you and invite when im next on. you have to be on EW1 or it wont come through.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Can somebody send me an invite please used name is essjay21271

Ta


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Tried to find you but can't see you on sim city just through origin. Try getting on Europe west 1 server (easier said than done) and ill invite you


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

tried to claim that city can't as don't have full content lol, started another and am making 100K+ a day off oil and about 6k per hour


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Will_G said:


> Tried to find you but can't see you on sim city just through origin. Try getting on Europe west 1 server (easier said than done) and ill invite you


Managed to logon onto europe west 1 :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Just nipped on, invite should be with you now


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

could someone invite me please? ulldins

thanks !


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Hows everyones city's doing???


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

one of mine's gone from making loads of money to now losing it and don't know why. started a casino city and a great works airport


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I still cant get access to my original city, I'll leave it til Sunday and if it isnt fixed then I'll abandon it for someone else to use. My main city is doing really well although losing 90k/hr I can cover it with my computer sales. The arcology great works seems to be doing very little for me. I've now got the top nuclear power plant and an airport there although the airport isnt doing much so might get rid. Kind of stuck as what to do with the place now as I've tried adding attractions and there were no tourists.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

ill be back in the region soon i have been trying a few different cities to see which layout works best for me and if i need industry or not. so far got 3 cities 2 are doing great one not so good


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

is there a demo to try or weres best place to get the game ? wana try it


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

I have been playing since release and looking for a good region that has people who want to work together.

Invite if you guys dont mind please EssexJoe22 on there.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've sent a friends request, you'll need to get onto europe west 1 server first before I can invite you to the region


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Will,

Should be getting on there some time later tonight, or early tomorrow.


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Am gonna be in game for a while so would love the invite! Thanks


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

Really want this game


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

ive been stupidly busy this week so not had any game time... tonight ill be gaming like a trooper as i have no intention of making plans.

hows everyones going?


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Will, invite finally arrived. Was very slow coming through. Unfortunately there are no spaces on the map. Only possible is one abandoned plot!

If a space comes up ill take it!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I abandoned that one for you if its the one between my two other cities. Can you not claim it and start afresh?

Tom - I havent been on much lately either, might be on later tonight though


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Thats the one, cant be claimed.

Says "You cannot claim as you do not own some of the content used to create it"


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmm think I maybe had the London bus terminal. Will see if I can get on to wipe it and then give it up again


----------

